# New sexuality thread



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

New thread since the other one hit 500. Hold on whilst I add the poll...


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

heheh, Just found out on New Years.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

male and attracted to neither


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> heheh, Just found out on New Years.



Do tell..


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Straight, yo. Male attracted to females. I might on occasion look at another male furry and go "he's pretty cute" or "if I were a chick I'd hit that" but I wouldn't bang it, so yeah. Straight.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know.. you seem to be wavering on the line there.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Neither and attracted to all.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

OH COOL ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2009)

Really, who gives a shit? This thread is nothing but a veiled excuse for sexually charged banter. Petitioning to ban this thread permanently.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 4, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> heheh, Just found out on New Years.



Ooh.....do tell  Please?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Ooh.....do tell  Please?



Lol, I'll leave this to TDGSeal............ >.<


----------



## Doug (Jan 4, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Really, who gives a shit? This thread is nothing but a veiled excuse for sexually charged banter. Petitioning to ban this thread permanently.


^ This.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

heheh, Bi, Thanks to Ren for helping me come to terms with it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

Ãœbersexual.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh boy! Another one!

inb4 drama.


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Oh boy! Another one!
> 
> inb4 drama.


 




LemurBoi said:


> Really, who gives a shit? This thread is nothing but a veiled excuse for sexually charged banter. Petitioning to ban this thread permanently.


^

Too late. For content though, I am stumpsexual, in that I am attracted to felled trees.  If the stump is filled with a bee hive, even better.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, I'll leave this to TDGSeal............ >.<





TDGSeal said:


> heheh, Bi, Thanks to Ren for helping me come to terms with it.



You turned him to the dark side?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Female and attracted to sex


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Pansexual, I guess. :/


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2009)

Definately straight. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Female and attracted to sex


;D


SirRob said:


> Definately straight. 8)


Liar XD

Im a guy attracted to both genders, it all depends on the personality of the person.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 4, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Really, who gives a shit? This thread is nothing but a veiled excuse for sexually charged banter. Petitioning to ban this thread permanently.



I'll sign just to appear disagreeable.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 4, 2009)

I ish male and attracted to both genders.  ^.-.^


----------



## alicewater (Jan 4, 2009)

Heterosexual. Sometime you need to kiss a member of your own sex to find out what your into.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

belleeeeeehsexual!

ZAAAAAANZER! D:
*waits*
else I'd go with bi, more attracted to males, but I wouldn't push a sexy woman out of my bed


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Female and attracted to sex


we all knew this....STOP TEASING US SHENZI D=


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we all knew this....STOP TEASING US SHENZI D=



and you're Daisysexual I suppose? D:


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Male attracted to both... BI-SEXUAL!!! we have it good *Reclines and oggles EVERYBODY*


----------



## Nekkomata13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tri-sexual...
TRY ANYTHING SEXUAL!!!!!
(gotta love bein' a cat)
*yiffs Kilo*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 4, 2009)

WHY DO WE NEED MORE SEXUALITY THREADS? Are they necessary? ...no. Have your sexualities changed since the last one? No. Has everyone already recorded their sexuality in past threads? Most likely, yes. Do we already know the answer to the poll in this thread? For the love of God, yes. It is the same result every fucking time.

These have become the new 1000 post chat threads we had in the Black Hole days.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Nekkomata13 said:


> Tri-sexual...
> TRY ANYTHING SEXUAL!!!!!
> (gotta love bein' a cat)
> *yiffs Kilo*


Meow?

Tri-sexual is new to me...
Im willing to try anything at least once. Does that count?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 4, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> Male attracted to both... BI-SEXUAL!!! we have it good *Reclines and oggles EVERYBODY*



I wouldn't say it's necessarily good. There's the reputation that will probably put a lot of people off being with a bisexual.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

HEY NEKOMATA13!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I wouldn't say it's necessarily good. There's the reputation that will probably put a lot of people off being with a bisexual.


I was going to say that, but held it in.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I wouldn't say it's necessarily good. There's the reputation that will probably put a lot of people off being with a bisexual.



if  your mate asks you just say "i'm whatever you want me to be honey." works every time...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we all knew this....STOP TEASING US SHENZI D=


I'm sorry. Once I'm 18 there will be yiff, don't worry.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm sorry. Once I'm 18 there will be yiff, don't worry.


Did someone say yiff?!1! @__@


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm sorry. Once I'm 18 there will be yiff, don't worry.



remember: screenshot or it didnt happen 

b2t: still straight


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

x3 Yes guys, yiff


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> x3 Yes guys, yiff


*Foams at mouth, then passes out*


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Silibus said:


> I was going to say that, but held it in.



Nekomata13 says "KISS-ASS!!!"

i should know... she's sitting right next to me...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Another one... nope, still asexual :V .


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Female and attracted to sex



In other words: a female furry.   </stereotype>


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> In other words: a female furry.   </stereotype>


True that.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> True that.


wheres the option shenzsexual?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> wheres the option shenzsexual?


Not enough poll options.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Not enough poll options.


Shenzi you're messing with the natural order!! D:

*Rip in the fabric of time and space*


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

lolsexual, because lols turn you on


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 4, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Not enough poll options.



(o) shenzexual



Here you go.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

^ i vote this


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

Where in the fuck is my Ãœbersexual?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> ^
> 
> Too late. For content though, I am stumpsexual, in that I am attracted to felled trees.  If the stump is filled with a bee hive, even better.



*LOL*  Dude, sounds like you got the makings of an organic vibrator to me.  As long as you're not allergic to bee stings O_O


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish the poll could be expanded to include the names of the people that voted for each option under the appropriate tab.

That way we could maximize our chances at getting lucky by knowing who to hit on .


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Actually, it does show them lol


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

*sighs*  No pansexual option for me.  Female and Bi.   Or, as I like to say, an 'equal opportunist'


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

To Hell with knowing. I just voted _male and unsure_ since these past holidays sure didn't help.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Actually, it does show them lol



Lol oops


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You turned him to the dark side?



Of course :3



CAThulu said:


> *sighs*  No pansexual option for me.  Female and Bi.   Or, as I like to say, an 'equal opportunist'



Lol, or just greedy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 4, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> To Hell with knowing. I just voted _male and unsure_ since these past holidays sure didn't help.



Actually you voted female and unsure  .


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

Aw, hell, I don't know. I've given up even trying. 

WHY SHOULD I HAVE TO DEFINE MYSELF LIKE THIS DAMMIT! CAN'T I JUST BE NOTHING?!


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Of course :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, or just greedy.



Nope, then I'd be polysexual, and my appartment would be a swinging pad that would rival Heff and his Bunnies.

I have a cat, two budgies, and a dying houseplant.  That does not make for a sexy swinging bachelor pad. *L*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 4, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Aw, hell, I don't know. I've given up even trying.
> 
> WHY SHOULD I HAVE TO DEFINE MYSELF LIKE THIS DAMMIT! CAN'T I JUST BE NOTHING?!


No, you must conform to society.

COOONFOOORRMM


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Male but a huge faggot. I like women. I would like to have sex with women, but for one disclosed reason I am completely incapable of this. I just fuck around with guys from time to time instead.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually you voted female and unsure  .



What? 

...

AW, GAW... *tosses mouse through the window.*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What?
> 
> ...
> 
> AW, GAW... *tosses mouse through the window.*



I lol'd so hard!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2009)

Define attraction. I prefer female over male any day(_Why do I sense multi-meaning?_).
Tolerance places me in a not sure position for I don't really care as long as it is good(_multi-meaning senses are tingling..._).

Edit: Damn, no lesbians? Lol.


----------



## Tazzin (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm still unsure, but I'm okay with that now.


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL* Dude, sounds like you got the makings of an organic vibrator to me. As long as you're not allergic to bee stings O_O


 You just reminded me of one of the more horrid things I've ever read.  Details aside, lets just say that his cock was full of bee welts...


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You turned him to the dark side?



yes, I do believe he did.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone DID that?  Why am I not surprised.  Seriously, if that part of the male anatomy is so precious to the owner, why in heaven would you DO something so stupid!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 4, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> ^
> 
> Too late. For content though, I am stumpsexual, in that I am attracted to felled trees.  If the stump is filled with a bee hive, even better.



You are an aboreaphilliac


----------



## bozzles (Jan 4, 2009)

Guess my sexuality.

Without looking at the poll.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You are an aboreaphilliac



What if he's attracted to beehives?


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 4, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Guess my sexuality.
> 
> Without looking at the poll.


 
I'm guessing.....Gay?


----------



## virus (Jan 4, 2009)

My sexuality is hidden in the volcanoes Hawaii


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

SEX


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

That's right, sex.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 4, 2009)

Pink and attracted to both. o..o


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 4, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

MMhm pink


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes...Pink.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

hmm, no lesbians yet...


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

PINK, I SAY.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

PINK!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> PINK, I SAY.




Think I should've gone with the pink ribbon on the tail for my latest conbadge after all?


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2009)

Only if it's on the robots shiny butt.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 4, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> I'm guessing.....Gay?


Good job.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

PINK PL0X


----------



## Bass (Jan 4, 2009)

Heh.
I'm bi.
But I lean more on the side of straight than gay.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Bass said:


> Heh.
> I'm bi.
> But I lean more on the side of straight than gay.



They all say that at first


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 4, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Male but a huge faggot. I like women. I would like to have sex with women, but for one disclosed reason I am completely incapable of this. I just fuck around with guys from time to time instead.


Ahh, the old 'I'm like women but I usually just fuck guys because it's easier to where I live.' All the good women taken? :<


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

I knew a lesbian that came out later as bisexual.  That was a head-scratcher *S*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I knew a lesbian that came out later as bisexual.  That was a head-scratcher *S*



There's this one guy at school that I've known since freshman year (we're juniors now) and he keeps telling me he's straight and runs away from me when I try something on him, or even approach him 'playfully' sometimes, and yet I think he tried to entice me or tease me or something one time and then he didn't move when I put my paw on his leg...

That one sure does make me think...

He sure does know how to send mixed signals. And it sure doesn't help one bit when he says he loves me, and then says he's just kidding...

I'm not convinced... *shifty eyes*


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> There's this one guy at school that I've known since freshman year (we're juniors now) and he keeps telling me he's straight and runs away from me when I try something on him, or even approach him 'playfully' sometimes, and yet I think he tried to entice me or tease me or something one time and then he didn't move when I put my paw on his leg...
> 
> He sure does know how to send mixed signals. And it sure doesn't help one bit when he says he loves me, and then says he's just kidding...
> 
> I'm not convinced... *shifty eyes*




There is only one place this can lead...

TO THE BEDROOM


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like he isn't sure yet, or he's scared of it.  Poor thing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

MAN SHOULD _MULTIPLY!_


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> There is only one place this can lead...
> 
> TO THE BEDROOM



Why am I envisioning bat poles in a closet that lead down to this bedroom?

Probably means I should go to bed soon *S*


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> MAN SHOULD _MULTIPLY!_



Oh, they do.  It's just the birthrate in north america that sucks.  The rest of the world is doing just fine. *S*


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Why am I envisioning bat poles in a closet that lead down to this bedroom?
> 
> Probably means I should go to bed soon *S*




That would be correct if by Bat Poles you meant secret trapdoor, and by bedroom you mean Yiff Chamber.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Oh, they do.  It's just the birthrate in north america that sucks.  The rest of the world is doing just fine. *S*



Babylon is a tree that bears no fruit.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Sounds like he isn't sure yet, or he's scared of it.  Poor thing.



*nods*

Mm-hmm, he sent me a text message saying that he  loved me on the 8th, and I finally got to read it on the 24th (when I was smack dab in the middle of Christmas break) since I then finally got my old broken phone replaced with one that has a working screen.

And what's funny is that that date was around when he finally read my birthday card to him that I managed to sneak into his backpack when he wasn't looking. 

And another incident is when he was 'faking' a pass to hug me and then said he was kidding, chuckling.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Huh...well, I don't have too much experience on this one but the best I can say is to be patient.  He may not know whether he'll face rejection from home if he embraces a different orientation.  Or he might be concerned that things will go ass over teakettle and he'll lose a friend in you in the process.  Sounds like he's flirting to me, and trying it out, which is a good sign *S*.  I hope things work out *G*.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Pfft. Haven't you two seen any porn movies? What you need to do is go over to his house late at night posing as a pizza delivery. The rest will take care of itself..


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Wouldn't that involve a cheezy 70's porn soundtrack, and a vapid, buxom blonde woman?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Wouldn't that involve a cheezy 70's porn soundtrack, and a vapid, buxom blonde woman?



One of them could wear a wig. But yeah the soft jazz is really important.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> One of them could wear a wig. But yeah the soft jazz is really important.



Problem. He listens to a lot of techno. Either that or rock. Would that suffice?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Problem. He listens to a lot of techno. Either that or rock. Would that suffice?



Yup *L*.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Problem. He listens to a lot of techno. Either that or rock. Would that suffice?



Yeah. Just play "Something About Us" by Daft Punk and head over there ASAP.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 5, 2009)

*is a total flamer* I gave the ladies a chance, I dated some and none of them were man enough for me >=3


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Ehhh there are no hot chicks in Manitoba. They all moved to BC or Ontario


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

speaking of Ontario, is it at all irrational that after somethin like 5 months now, it _still_ makes my skin crawl knowing I'll have to land in Toronto on the way back to Nova Scotia? _Everyone's_ told me not to judge Ontario by Toronto, or even Toronto just by the part I lived in, but damn, that's easier said than done when you lived the shit.


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2009)

<-homo


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol I as just in Toronto this week, got to visit a fur. It was funtimes.

Pfft Manitoba womens can stop hitting on me >x<.
I don't appreciate it DX


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

Euchre777 said:


> Lol I as just in Toronto this week, got to visit a fur. It was funtimes.



Meet any crackheads while you were at it?

Crackhead: OH PLEEEZE SUH, I HAVE NOT EETEN IN TREE DEHS AND I ONLEH NEED FIVE DOLLAS FA BUY SOME FOOOD

Me: Uh, *munching on a slice of pizza* I ain't got five dollars

Crackhead: FOOR DOLLA?

Me: sorry, I ain't got any

Crackhead: TREE ANNA QUARTAH?!

Me: uummm, look, ya want some pizza?

Crackhead: No!

*WTF BITCH!*




			
				Euchre said:
			
		

> Pfft Manitoba womens can stop hitting on me >x<.
> I don't appreciate it DX



At least you don't have 30-40 yo moms hitting on you on a pretty much daily basis at your job


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 5, 2009)

LOLOLOL i did see crackheads, I waved and they waved back.

And ewwwwww cougars...the bad kind *gags*


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Male attracted to females.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Wait a second...Shenzi havent voted yet? where is her ass to put the only tick in Fems loving Fems


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Asexual.


----------



## Kume (Jan 5, 2009)

I, personaly, am not attracted to gender. I chose to look past the persons physical attributes, and look into their fiber as a being.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Isn't that pansexual?


----------



## Kume (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't say that I know, all I know is that it can be mistaken for being bisexual, when in all reality its not.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr_foxx said:


> I can't say that I know, all I know is that it can be mistaken for being bisexual, when in all reality its not.



I'd like to feel that way but i just don't find women appealing that way. =\ I like having all my girlfriends around for funtimes tho X3 *wag wag* I like to shop <3


----------



## Azure (Jan 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Oh, they do. It's just the birthrate in north america that sucks. The rest of the world is doing just fine. *S*


 Wat?  Are you speaking of Canada or America?  The birth rate here is just dandy, we're the third most populous country on Earth.  Europe on the other hand, they're being outbred and pushed out of their cradle.  It's pretty sad to see a people pushed out of their own homes due to their lack of desire to perpetuate their philosophy, but that's because they really haven't the balls to stand up for it, so in a sense, they deserve it.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 5, 2009)

i thought i was straight for a LONG ass time... and now that i know i'm Bi... life is easier somehow...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate guys more.


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2009)

The world may never know, but I know my family is watching me recently when they found out I was a furry. I think my mom thinks I'm gay, and sometimes asks tricky questions, and my brothers, well they try to make me more active when it comes to dating.

All my family does is gossip, so being gay, straight, having a hot chick or dude to date, would be worth talking about.... For ages... Christ. They need video games of the Internet... Seriously.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate guys more.


 
:[


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate guys more.


cause you have your copper pipe, you dont need guys


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> :[



You ain't one of the ones I hate.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> cause you have your copper pipe, you dont need guys



I don't have fcuk with it.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> You ain't one of the ones I hate.


 
:]


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> :]



I hate the OMGFOOTBALLSPORTSDOGSPUSSYBOOBSFUCKDOMINATE kind.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate the OMGFOOTBALLSPORTSDOGSPUSSYBOOBSFUCKDOMINATE kind.



You hates oryxe


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I don't have fcuk with it.


but all you need is your Copper pipe and your happy am I right =3 and no I'm not talking about that way, I may be a member of the Church of Shenzi but I'm a idiot so thus no perv thoughts most of the...wheres my pants?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Wats the copper pipe for?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate guys more.


It is nice to be hated.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but all you need is your Copper pipe and your happy am I right =3 and no I'm not talking about that way, I may be a member of the Church of Shenzi but I'm a idiot so thus no perv thoughts most of the...wheres my pants?



...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> ...


Sorry it was 4 hours...my attention span is that long...what was I saying again...only remember something about a copper pipe...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate the OMGFOOTBALLSPORTSDOGSPUSSYBOOBSFUCKDOMINATE kind.


 
Heh, I get what you mean. Luckily, I don't fall into that category.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> It is nice to be hated.



NOT YOU.  Real life stick-lovers.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> NOT YOU.  Real life stick-lovers.


What?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Heh, I get what you mean. Luckily, I don't fall into that category.



That's because you're awesome.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I hate the OMGFOOTBALLSPORTSDOGSPUSSYBOOBSFUCKDOMINATE kind.


...good thing I like soccer...though technicaly its Futbol


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> What?



The guys whose world revolves around their overactive permaboner.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> The guys whose world revolves around their overactive permaboner.


and you beat the crap outta them with the copper pipe am I right?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...good thing I like soccer...though technicaly its Futbol



<headdesk>SLAM</headdesk>


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> That's because you're awesome.


^_^ 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...good thing I like soccer...though technicaly its Futbol


Imo soccer is only fun to play then it is to watch. Then again, I rarely like to watch sports ._.;


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and you beat the crap outta them with the copper pipe am I right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

TwT I beginning to think enjoying my simple state of mind is bad around heres


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT I beginning to think enjoying my simple state of mind is bad around heres


There's a time and place for everything. Btw what's the church of Shenzi? (Yes I know, this is a stupid question, but meh I'm new here.)


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT I beginning to think enjoying my simple state of mind is bad around heres



?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> There's a time and place for everything. Btw what's the church of Shenzi? (Yes I know, this is a stupid question, but meh I'm new here.)


RULE 1 of the Church of Shenzi
, and my wanting of simple thoughts just get auto raged on by David, yes I'm smart...but why do I need to be smart all the time


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> RULE 1 of the Church of Shenzi
> , and my wanting of simple thoughts just get auto raged on by David, yes I'm smart...but why do I need to be smart all the time


......?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Male looking for a female but I ain't looking here XP


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ......?


=3 its nothing more of a following of those that love Shenzi


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 its nothing more of a following of those that love Shenzi


Hm, I see.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 5, 2009)

bi, teetering on the fence toward teh ghey.


not sure why these threads keep getting recreated, unless the one making them has a revelation about their sexuality every 3 days.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 5, 2009)

brrrr said:


> bi, teetering on the fence toward teh ghey.
> 
> 
> not sure why these threads keep getting recreated, unless the one making them has a revelation about their sexuality every 3 days.


 
make that everyday. I swear a new thread on sexuality gets recreated here every 12 hours...


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 5, 2009)

MayDay said:


> make that everyday. I swear a new thread on sexuality gets recreated here every 12 hours...



Make it 6 hours, then I'll believe you...


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 5, 2009)

nah more like every 3.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

I created it because of the 500 rule. Perhaps this thread should be made into a sticky with no post limit. THEN there would be no need for another one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

Wtf, Adelio is now a chick?


----------



## Marodi (Jan 5, 2009)

Bi, but i get very confused at times. Not attracted to many girls and I'm definately not ready to date guys.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 5, 2009)

Marodi said:


> Bi, but i get very confused at times. Not attracted to many girls and I'm definately not ready to date guys.


same


----------



## brrrr (Jan 5, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> this thread should be made into a sticky


what.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 5, 2009)

Bi, but I hate a good 90% of women... and a lot of guys are pigs. I'm sure I'll stumble across someone who likes me for who I am and doesn't try to control me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

brrrr said:


> what.



As in for it to be stuck to the top of the list of threads.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just posting here to help this abortion get to 500.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 5, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I created it because of the 500 rule. Perhaps this thread should be made into a sticky with no post limit. THEN there would be no need for another one.



I support this idea. Those threads are mostly left to die happily.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm just posting here to help this abortion get to 500.



Another one will be made eventually if this one dies.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 5, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> As in for it to be stuck to the top of the list of threads.


i meant what as in since when was the forum's sexuality worthy of a sticky lol.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 5, 2009)

brrrr said:


> i meant what as in since when was the forum's sexuality worthy of a sticky lol.



So it will be a sticky, as no one ever cares for stickies. And another one will not be created.


Also, so various people will finally see what sexuality the majority of the forum really is and this bullshit ends once and for all


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

szopaw said:


> So it will be a sticky, as no one ever cares for stickies. And another one will not be created.
> 
> 
> Also, so various people will finally see what sexuality the majority of the forum really is and this bullshit ends once and for all


 
Yeah, I still don't know why this thread hasn't been stickied yet. It would be interesting to see what a magority poll shows about what the forums sexuality is. However I don't think this thread will be stickied because the poll allows users to see what other users voted under.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> However I don't think this thread will be stickied because the poll allows users to see what other users voted under.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> However I don't think this thread will be stickied because the poll allows users to see what other users voted under.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

aw mah lawd


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Wat?  Are you speaking of Canada or America?  The birth rate here is just dandy, we're the third most populous country on Earth.  Europe on the other hand, they're being outbred and pushed out of their cradle.  It's pretty sad to see a people pushed out of their own homes due to their lack of desire to perpetuate their philosophy, but that's because they really haven't the balls to stand up for it, so in a sense, they deserve it.



Babylon is fallin', dats whut!!


----------



## brrrr (Jan 6, 2009)

szopaw said:


> So it will be a sticky, as no one ever cares for stickies. And another one will not be created.


good answer


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm either:

Male attracted to both

or

Male not attracted to either


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 6, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm either:
> 
> Male attracted to both
> 
> ...



Thats quite a variable. You've certainly left alot of room for deciding, havent you.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 6, 2009)

That's a pretty big gap o.o


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 6, 2009)

*Parties* WOOP!! Only Homosexual Female!!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 6, 2009)

brrrr said:


> That's a pretty big gap o.o



*insert slut joke here*



Rikio~Relentless said:


> *Parties* WOOP!! Only Homosexual Female!!



Not by far, sadly.

EDIT: Wait, you're underage, nvm.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2009)

Also you're missing pansexual, herpetosexual, and gelatinousosexual


----------



## Thatch (Jan 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> gelatinousosexual



That's when sexy ladies fight in jello?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's when sexy ladies fight in jello?



Nah, being attracted to these


----------



## Thatch (Jan 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Nah, being attracted to these



fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap...




...what? It's totally harmless >.>


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2009)

szopaw said:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap...
> 
> ...what? It's totally harmless >.>




Just don't try to fuck one. It'll probably be nice for about 0.4 seconds, but it's the last thing you'll ever do.

Dissolving aside.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Just don't try to fuck one. It'll probably be nice for about 0.4 seconds, but it's the last thing you'll ever do.
> 
> Dissolving aside.



If there are people who cut off their penises, eat them and then get killed, and take PLEASURE from it, I'm sure there would be people who'd do that as well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Nah, being attracted to these


CUBE!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2009)

szopaw said:


> If there are people who cut off their penises, eat them and then get killed, and take PLEASURE from it, I'm sure there would be people who'd do that as well.




Would be better just to fill an blow-up doll with jelly and then peel it off and fuck the jelly-lady.

...

That's actually a pretty awesome idea.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 6, 2009)

I hate the fact that this is still technically on topic. >_>

...Still female and bi with a female preference over here.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 6, 2009)

Voted bi, but I am attracted to both.  I've had both Female and Male relationships.  It's just easier for me to relate to other males inside of a relationship (currently in a male relationship).  It's nice being able to tell someone, that they do in fact look fat in those jeans.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 6, 2009)

Tractorsexual.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Tractorsexual.


.....I suppose farmers get lonely to.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> .....I suppose farmers get lonely to.



Farmers have cows and beer bottles.  I have stolen tractors and stray cats. =3

For serious, still Asexual.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> .....I suppose farmers get lonely to.


"Pa...why the seat to the Tractor all sticky?"


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Farmers have cows and beer bottles. I have stolen tractors and stray cats. =3
> 
> For serious, still Asexual.


 
I'm a little afraid to ask, but how does that work with a tractor? 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> "Pa...why the seat to the Tractor all sticky?"


 
 .......hmmm...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm a little afraid to ask, but how does that work with a tractor?



You find ways.


----------



## Loken (Jan 6, 2009)

The votes make me not feel lonely as a straight male.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also you're missing pansexual, herpetosexual, and gelatinousosexual



What the hell's pansexual? 

*looks at szopaw's signature
Oh...a spanish dude that had sex with bread...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2009)

.... yeast infections???


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 6, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> .... yeast infections???




Lol...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

MayDay said:


> What the hell's pansexual?
> 
> *looks at szopaw's signature
> Oh...a spanish dude that had sex with bread...


 
The true definition of a pansexual is a person who is open to many/all types of sexual activities.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 6, 2009)

That's alot of shit goin on there...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The true definition of a pansexual is a person who is open to many/all types of sexual activities.



I thought it was where someone's personality mattered more than gender.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 6, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I thought it was where someone's personality mattered more than gender.




... If that's true than that's pretty much me right there...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I thought it was where someone's personality mattered more than gender.


This is the text book definition. I'm sure people who say they are pansexual mean it by what your definition is rather then what the textbook definition says it is.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 6, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I thought it was where someone's personality mattered more than gender.



Well, that's the definition I go by and that's what I am.  I'm not open to ALL types of activities, and I definately don't have sex with bread 

I know...TMI, right? :grin:


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 7, 2009)

Bread... what the...


----------



## BullyKaZe (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeesh... You'd think there weren't as many bi people as there are. (o_o) Ah well. (^_^)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

Rikio~Relentless said:


> Bread... what the...



You're too young to get it.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 7, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> and I definately don't have sex with bread



I'm sure ancient greek dildos used to be made out of bread....


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> I'm sure ancient greek dildos used to be made out of bread....



No they didn't, they were too busy sodomising to make dildos...


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No they didn't, they were too busy sodomising to make dildos...



But it said so on Qi.... 

And Qi never lies.....


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> But it said so on Qi....
> 
> And Qi never lies.....


 
QI is such a great show...

And to be on topic i'm bi which means i'm greedy etc etc.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jan 7, 2009)

hetero here, as a friend said "straight as an arrow!"


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

BullyKaZe said:


> Yeesh... You'd think there weren't as many bi people as there are. (o_o) Ah well. (^_^)



I'll be completely gay soon... don't you worry. x3


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

straight
though I admit looking at herm on girl stuff
never gay though that stuff just turns me off


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 7, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'll be completely gay soon... don't you worry. x3



Why, whats going to happen?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Why, whats going to happen?



He wants to be cool. Poser.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 7, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> ...and I definately don't have sex with bread



You had my bread all exited...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> You had my bread all exited...



She's from canada, not spanish.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

ALL BISEXUALS ARE SLUTS AND PHILANDERERS >:C


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ALL BISEXUALS ARE SLUTS AND PHILANDERERS >:C



Wait


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

That is why they are sluts also. 8)


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Jan 7, 2009)

So if pansexual is where the person matters more than the gender, I guess that's me. I'm kind of...I haven't met the right person yet, but if they came along I wouldn't care who or what they were.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ALL BISEXUALS ARE SLUTS AND PHILANDERERS >:C



and your the biggest C:


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> and your the biggest C:



I try. 8)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I try. 8)



You got a boyfriend, you know?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That is why they are sluts also. 8)



Does anything there ring a bell?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Does anything there ring a bell?



Maybe. >_>


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2009)

There is no such thing as pansexual.  If you are attracted to personality...congratulations you aren't a shallow asshole.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gay.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> There is no such thing as pansexual.  If you are attracted to personality...congratulations you aren't a shallow asshole.




People used to say there was no such thing as gay >_>


----------



## Lukar (Jan 7, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> People used to say there was no such thing as gay >_>



lol, how wrong they were.


----------



## Entlassen (Jan 7, 2009)

Straight, and also a dude.

It kinda sucks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> Straight, and also a dude.
> 
> It kinda sucks.


Then join the gay side, we have cookies!
And frilly pink things!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

szopaw said:


> He wants to be cool. Poser.



Lol. More like I'm hating women more with each passing day.


----------



## Entlassen (Jan 7, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Then join the gay side, we have cookies!
> And frilly pink things!



But guys lack the...


...Moistness.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> But guys lack the...
> 
> 
> ...Moistness.



:grin: says who?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> :grin: says who?



It's a fact, hon, no one needs to say it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a fact, hon, no one needs to say it.



DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2009)

ASSHOLES DO NOT PRODUCE NATURAL LUBRICANTS

OK I SAID IT


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> But guys lack the...
> 
> 
> ...Moistness.



Thats why I'm Bisexual. The disadvantages of both worlds with the advantages of neither. Eerily similar to politics.


----------



## kawaiipanda (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol straight female ^-^


----------



## shadowdragonfox (Jan 8, 2009)

i have to say i am heterosexual i really love women and if i ever become gay belive me i may be dead


----------



## Takun (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ASSHOLES DO NOT PRODUCE NATURAL LUBRICANTS
> 
> OK I SAID IT



Goodthing I'm not an asshole.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Goodthing I'm not an asshole.



but you has one


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

*Gayest thread ever.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Nah, we've had gayer.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Did someone say _gay?_

D:


----------



## MayDay (Jan 8, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Thats why I'm Bisexual. The disadvantages of both worlds with the advantages of neither. Eerily similar to politics.



Sex is like politics? Hmmm...

So are guys republicans or democrats?


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you've got it wrong, it's which way they swing that represents whether they are Democrats or Republicans.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> I think you've got it wrong, it's which way they swing that represents whether they are Democrats or Republicans.



lol wait...what did that guy mean when he said, 'disadvantages of *both worlds?* I assumed it meant male and female but a gut feeling tells me it meant something else...


----------



## Tryp (Jan 10, 2009)

Male and attracted to both.  Whatever gets me laid.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 11, 2009)

Silibus said:


> ;D
> 
> Liar XD
> 
> Im a guy attracted to both genders, it all depends on the personality of the person.




i agree with him =3


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Completely Straight.
If I see a guy like that, My eyes burned.

Especially when I went to that fake prank site accidently on newgrounds... Never.. again..


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2009)

1 Lesbian? Guys, you are g4y lords.


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Ll Rly.. I wanted to say that...
I didn't feel like it, I owe you one.

How about a cookie?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2009)

LunArFoX said:


> Ll Rly.. I wanted to say that...
> I didn't feel like it, I owe you one.
> 
> How about a cookie?


No thanks, I have about 1000 waiting for me in IOUs


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 11, 2009)

Still about a 2 on the K scale.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 11, 2009)

LunArFoX said:


> Completely Straight.



Wait a few days.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Wait a few days.


 
Funny, somone said the same thing to me, I still remain uneffected. Only 10 straight girls on here though, there will be bloodshed.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Funny, somone said the same thing to me, I still remain uneffected. Only 10 straight girls on here though, there will be bloodshed.



10? How did you come up with such a static figure?


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> 10? How did you come up with such a static figure?


 
*points up at the thread poll* ._.


----------



## Rucario (Jan 12, 2009)

Straight all the way.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *points up at the thread poll* ._.



Fair enough, although I consider poll results to be rather loose, since everyone isn't forced into answering truthfully, if at all.

Also on that vein, why is this sort of poll not anonymous? That alone could make people shy away from answering it.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're on the internet, and on a furry site no less, I think people knowing your sexuality is the least of your worries :X


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Fair enough, although I consider poll results to be rather loose, since everyone isn't forced into answering truthfully, if at all.
> 
> Also on that vein, why is this sort of poll not anonymous? That alone could make people shy away from answering it.


 
*shrugs* I suppose it all has to do with the community. Gays and bis don't have to be shy of responding to this poll since a majority of the community is bi/gay. Straights, such as myself, are a minority in this community. ._.



Holsety said:


> If you're on the internet, and on a furry site no less, I think people knowing your sexuality is the least of your worries :X


 
I do, because I don't like males hitting on me :/


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 12, 2009)

Grr....
Can any of the mods delete or change my vote?!


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *shrugs* I suppose it all has to do with the community. Gays and bis don't have to be shy of responding to this poll since a majority of the community is bi/gay. Straights, such as myself, are a minority in this community. ._.



Gays are still the minority around here, contrary to popular belief. Most people here are straight, bi or undecided. This poll (and countless ones in the past) have showed it pretty well.


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 12, 2009)

I am a male and attracted to females.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Gays are still the minority around here, contrary to popular belief. Most people here are straight, bi or undecided. This poll (and countless ones in the past) have showed it pretty well.


 
I suppose I overlooked that fact, thanks for pointing me out on that. Seems like a large majority of this community is bi, I wonder why that is.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 12, 2009)

Male, attracted to males


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> > If you're on the internet, and on a furry site no less, I think people knowing your sexuality is the least of your worries :X
> 
> 
> I do, because I don't like males hitting on me :/



uh what

If they know you're straight they're less likely to hit on you? I was referring to people being shy of others knowing what it is.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 13, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I suppose I overlooked that fact, thanks for pointing me out on that. Seems like a large majority of this community is bi, I wonder why that is.



I've no idea either, maybe something for a psychologist to look into :3



SadPandaEh said:


> Hmm heterosexual, although I have never really thought about being bi...



Ooh, another arctic fox


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

Male and attracted to females.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Ooh, another arctic fox



Yes, because we're in such short supply of those. :V


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 13, 2009)

It seems Bisexuals and heterosexuals are basically on par here.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a male attracted to males.

AND BY MALE I DON'T MEAN GUYS WHO WEAR MAKEUP, DRESS UP LIKE AN EMO KID AND SHAVE THEIR CHEST, ARMS, LEGS, FACE AND BALLS.

Although I don't mind if the guy shaves their face and all, it just erks me when 95% of gay guys have this weird, and stupid idea that body hair = BAD BAD BAD and remove it.

Body hair is hot, yo.

If I wanted to date someone /that pretty/ I wouldn't be gay and would try to get a girlfriend.


----------



## Rhythm (Jan 13, 2009)

Definitely Bi


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 13, 2009)

mm, males, this thread can never get bored...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes, because we're in such short supply of those. :V



Ooh, another badass mother fucker...


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

I find it amusing that, as it stands now, the poll does two things:

1) It breaks the "ALL FURS ARE TEH GAY" Stereotype. There seems to roughly be an even distribution between heterosexuals, homosexuals, and bisexuals.

yet...

2) It supports the "MOST FURS HAVE TEH PENIS" Stereotype, seeing as roughly 75% of the responses to the survey are male.

Those are my thoughts ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2009)

KaneKisaragi said:


> 1) It breaks the "ALL FURS ARE TEH GAY" Stereotype. There seems to roughly be an even distribution between heterosexuals, homosexuals, and bisexuals.



And compared with normal society, those numbers are still pretty shocking.

Just among males, 20% homosexuals compared with the norm of 4%?  Damn.  Another 30% are bisexuals on top of that, and who's to say how many of them are transitional and will wind up gay?  If you omit the 14 who don't know (probably due to being too young) and the 4 asexuals, those figures climb about 5% each.

So yeah, we get that stereotype for a reason.  Maybe it isn't "all furries are gay," but compared to regular statistics we're still a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 13, 2009)

Still one lesbian, lol. That is just irony.


----------

